# Fun for goats? toys...ect



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

Can anyone suggest toys for goats?  Just something to keep them busy!  What should I put in the pasture for them to climb and play on? I'd love to hear everyones ideas and pics would be awesome


----------



## marlowmanor (May 13, 2012)

We just got some large spools from the electric company for our boys to play on. I've heard of people using the little tikes playhouses too.


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

Great idea!   My family and I just love to watch them play and interact with eachother!  So much personality


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

I have a spool, a Fisher Price playhouse, and an old mounting block (just a set of three stairs) that they love to play on, and I put some old tires in the pen that they bounce on every now and then. Some people take logs or tree stumps and put them in the pens for the goats to play on....basically anything that can be jumped on is great


----------



## hcppam (May 13, 2012)

I built a teeter toter, made cat walks up between tress, rocks, rubber ball and 2 fisher price stairs and slide things that I got at a yard sale for $8.


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

All great ideas....keep em coming   I'm gonna try to find some stuff at yard sales this weekend
do you guys have any pics of your goats enjoying their toys?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

Only one I have right now, these are their stairs!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 13, 2012)

These are the 'jungle gyms' DH built for ours.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

Someone posted this on here about a year ago and it has been a great inspiration for my goat toys! 

http://www.doubledurangofarm.com/id16.html


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 14, 2012)

Hank & Mama....thanks for the great pics...super cute!  It didn't even cross my mind to build them something
Pearce....what a great site! I'm so inspired!!!    Thanks


----------



## hcppam (May 14, 2012)

jessica_1285 said:
			
		

> All great ideas....keep em coming   I'm gonna try to find some stuff at yard sales this weekend
> do you guys have any pics of your goats enjoying their toys?


I get to pick up my girls today Woot! so I will be taking pics so I will take some of the toys too. name of my heard is storybook so planing on building a little castle.


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!   What a cute herd name.....you def need to have a little castle lol


----------



## Catahoula (May 14, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> jessica_1285 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! It's you big day. Can't wait to see you pictures.


----------



## hcppam (May 14, 2012)

Woot girls are here as promist some toy pics and the girls of course. 





























chair is the favourite.


----------

